# which types can see thourgh a intj



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> Hi! :laughing: What? Is not liking superheroes bad?


 GIFSoup


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> well see if one rescues you when your in trouble! lol!


Who said that I didn't like knights in shining armor, nice dragons, wizards, or supervillains? They'd save me!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> Who said that I didn't like knights in shining armor, nice dragons, wizards, or supervillains? They'd save me!


But I thought ... I thought chivalry was dead


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> GIFSoup


This makes me feel welcome.  But, I lol'd anyways. =D


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> But I thought ... I thought chivalry was dead


It's funny because I actually say this all of the time.... Beat by my own argument.... Touche. Although, I don't think supervillains or wizards fall under the category of "chivalrous".


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> This makes me feel welcome.  But, I lol'd anyways. =D


Awwww :'( 

You feel sad - I feel sad :'(










OK! NOW I'M EVEN MAKING ME SICK WITH RIDICULOUS! Geeez ...

I could never date another INFJ. That would be one Giant Mush Ball!


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> It's funny because I actually say this all of the time.... Beat by my own argument.... Touche. Although, I don't think supervillains or wizards fall under the category of "chivalrous".


We're not the hero the world deserves, but what it needs right now. We're whatever the world needs us to be.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> It's funny because I actually say this all of the time.... Beat by my own argument.... Touche. Although, I don't think supervillains or wizards fall under the category of "chivalrous".


Yeah. Yeah. Likely story ... *gives look of dubiousness*


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Awwww :'(
> 
> You feel sad - I feel sad :'(
> 
> ...


That isn't that ridiculous, by my standards. :crazy: It's hard to make me feel weirded out. I can follow almost anyone's logic easily, and it makes sense to me. And... Unicorns are real!? Awesome! Too bad they cry..... and seems like a lot, by the size of that jar.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Yeah. Yeah. Likely story ... *gives look of dubiousness*


Hey, I'm not even kidding. I use that as my argument for not being overly-polite to females. Equal rights for the win! :crazy:

Edit: I feel really bad about this. Out of context, this can sound really mean. I swear it's not. 



benr3600 said:


> We're not the hero the world deserves, but what it needs right now. We're whatever the world needs us to be.


I feel that there are so many references going on that I'm missing.....


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Solar Storm said:


> I feel that there are so many references going on that I'm missing.....


Really? I found this to be a super lovely quote. I think it's about loving the world. To love someone or "the world" is to give them what they need. Not want. And we are what the world needs us to be. That line to me is saying, it's important for you to fulfill your full potential as a person to give the world what you can offer.

Funny. I read into quote or pictures or songs a lot. I was debating whether to start a thread, with a quote - to see what it meant to other people. I was curious if they could look at a quote and see the meaning in the ways I see it. Ya know, to see if I'm crazy


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Really? I found this to be a super lovely quote. I think it's about loving the world. To love someone or "the world" is to give them what they need. Not want. And we are what the world needs us to be. That line to me is saying, it's important for you to fulfill your full potential as a person to give the world what you can offer.
> 
> Funny. I read into quote or pictures or songs a lot. I was debating whether to start a thread, with a quote - to see what it meant to other people. I was curious if they could look at a quote and see the meaning in the ways I see it. Ya know, to see if I'm crazy


Seem okay to me. :crazy: I could read the quote as well, I just didn't feel like it. =P I think it would be less about loving the world, but feeling the need to protect it. It might not be love. It might be a sense of duty felt for the city, because he knows that he can do that which others can't, therefore he does what he feels needs to be done.


----------



## WanderingLucid (Jul 11, 2012)

Fallen Nocturne said:


> xNFP and ENTP.
> 
> I don't know a great deal of INFJ's, but I'm not convinced of their supposed ability to see through INTJ's. They only seem to be able to pick up on what I would consider to be obvious or not pick up on anything at all really. One of the INFJ's I know just relies on their understanding of INTJ to make judgements about who I am and what I'm feeling, but that seems to be more just them than a general trait.


I feel(ha) like it depends on the situation and people involved. One of my best friends is an INTJ and she still confuses and intrigues me after 9 years of knowing her. Definitely one of my favorite people and I wouldn't want to be able to read her too deeply. Perplexing and complicated people who are hard to understand (while terrifying) are generally more interesting to me and can more importantly keep my interest for much longer.

This thread amuses me. The topic is too subjective and individual/situtationally based. But the answers are fun.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@Solar Storm Exactly! Because as you put it, duty - is his way of loving the world. Doing what others can't. I zone it down to the basics of what I can do. So you see protection. I see love. Get it? It's all the same ... 

Ready Now?! 

Kumbayaaaaaa *strumming my sexy air acoustic guitar. serving cookies and koolaid. pamphlets to the right discuss how alcoholism can destroy a family *


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Kumbayaaaaaa *strumming my sexy air acoustic guitar. serving cookies and koolaid.


Air guitars are best guitars. I'll take the cookies and koolaid, as long as I don't have to sit through an hour-long seminar. And wow, we get off-topic easily.... Woo-hoo! We rock!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@Solar Storm LOL! I noticed that!!! *I have a tendency to do that sometimes. oops.*


----------

